# Here's to hate.



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

This is the place to hate.Hate songs, bands, etc.

I'll start it off... I hate Nickelback or Nickleback [whichever they are] and Hinder.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

I 2nd that. I hate unemployment!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't hate anything. It takes too much energy...


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 14, 2009)

i hate this thread 

nah joke i REALLY hate the x-factor. 

and neil oliver






he's just such a wankjob!


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I don't hate anything. It takes too much energy...


Not 1 single thing?

I still hate dumpsters. 2day is my 1 week anniversary with that green bitch


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

[youtube]Gtnf9EqijT0[/youtube] [youtube]L-1afoQI3Y0[/youtube]
[youtube]NXeWTf1gUIo[/youtube] [youtube]P7F3O6WYfHQ[/youtube]

Of course, these are the worst ever...

Just wait though.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

Music related hate - This isn't Toke N Talk...


----------



## 2much (Dec 14, 2009)

i dont hate any music , but rap sucks


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 14, 2009)

I HATE status quo....


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOO!!! lol anywho. I hate P diddy!! he just tries too fucking hard


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

I hate taylor swift and this too.

[youtube]Jovm_UdOr84[/youtube] [youtube]Mo-2yC_qbyI[/youtube]

If your entire song is composed of ooh-oooh-ooh-oooh-ooh, you may want to just either invent lyrics or kill yourself...

And Taylor Swift just needs to be pushed off of a cliff... again see-eee-eee you belong with me-eee-eee, jesus, add more words or be quiet during that part, better yet...

Just make a law against all country music...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> OOOOOOOOOO!!! lol anywho. I hate P diddy!! he just tries too fucking hard


I don't think P Diddy is his name anymore, he changes it every year though...


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I don't think P Diddy is his name anymore, he changes it every year though...


P Cracker? P'D . he even tried to do kanye west thing with the robotic voice shit!? it's like WTF? OH and fuck kanye too.


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 14, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I don't think P Diddy is his name anymore, he changes it every year though...


 according to his 'perfume' it's ''I am King'' lmao


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

Kanye was one I always listened to, I was a Christian, etc. He dissed Taylor Swift onstage, I'm gonna have to disagree and give him a thumbs up, as I still have a bit of him in my computer music library...


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 14, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Kanye was one I always listened to, I was a Christian, etc. He dissed Taylor Swift onstage, I'm gonna have to disagree and give him a thumbs up, as I still have a bit of him in my computer music library...


 sorry....hate only!


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Kanye was one I always listened to, I was a Christian, etc. He dissed Taylor Swift onstage, I'm gonna have to disagree and give him a thumbs up, as I still have a bit of him in my computer music library...


 So do i but... face the facts man. he's a hateful person , so i hate him as well. he would most certainly jack your thread if he knew about RIU loL 

I hate radiohead


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> sorry....hate only!


My hate for Kanye is less intense than other's hate for him, I still hate him, but his redeeming quality is his dissing of an artist I REALLY HATE in front of the world... too bad that all the 14 year old white girls reversed this on him... Maybe you're just all mad because he doesn't rap only about his rims and drugs [though there is some good rap in that category...]

Anyways, I totally agree with Kanye West hate... 

post some videos of your hate people!


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

i hate this guy. Its just creepy.
[youtube]90G3ThlP-e8[/youtube]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

[youtube]0gThcBrd60M[/youtube]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> i hate this guy. Its just creepy.


Yeah, I hate him too, but I think it would be funny on hallucinogens...


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I hate taylor swift and this too.
> 
> 
> If your entire song is composed of ooh-oooh-ooh-oooh-ooh, you may want to just either invent lyrics or kill yourself...
> ...


yea but i would lay the pipe to taylor swift. That is one fine ass little girl


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> yea but i would lay the pipe to taylor swift. That is one fine ass little girl


loL I would post vids but i can't figure how to. I'm quoting and still can't figure this shit out.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> loL I would post vids but i can't figure how to. I'm quoting and still can't figure this shit out.


Everything after v= and put it between the youtube brackets. If your video URL has that feature&related type shit in it, go beneath the description the URL will be there, the real one, just the very last set of symbols after the = sign, start from the back and highlight towards ?v= and stop before =, then copy and paste, put [youtube] and then the [(slash)youtube] bracket around that... replace (slash) with "/"


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

you can put the related or featured shit in their and it still works.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

[youtube]IBH97ma9YiI&feature[/youtube]


let see..


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

fuckyeah!!! fuck this song


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

[youtube]meXSYjLCyO0[/youtube]

hate this fucking song and this remix for sure


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

That second video was the dumbest video and dumbest song... good find...


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

[youtube]jDuF0Qiu8OQ[/youtube]

I'm trying loL this one is a nice compilation of shit i hate. not even made by me. I wanna rock!! i like


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

When it got to I wanna rock, I quit watching it... I disagree. "I wanna rock" is a very unique style of singing that can't be duplicated. It was a good one hit wonder, perverted by time into something it's not. I hate all the other shit that was before it on that video though... I'll try and find something I hate... and I think I already know what it is going to be...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

[youtube]qddC6XF6V5Q[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh jesus.. loL you must keep watching the vid. i skipped past the "I wanna Rock" as well . the rest was pretty dead on.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Oh jesus.. loL you must keep watching the vid. i skipped past the "I wanna Rock" as well . the rest was pretty dead on.


No takebacks, you hate I wanna rock, so ...

just playing


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> No takebacks, you hate I wanna rock, so ...
> 
> just playing


hahaha! read underneath it. i put i like "I wanna rock" b4 you did lol


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> hahaha! read underneath it. i put i like "I wanna rock" b4 you did lol


I took it to mean, you liked that it was included.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

wah wah said:


> I hate country, metal, rap, disco, and most of all people who dont grow weed but hang around growers.


I hate trolls.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I took it to mean, you liked that it was included.



Not at all. Love that song. I wanna rock right now. Right on top of some fucking heads


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I hate trolls.


as do i


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol at the guy at 1:05

[youtube]CS9OO0S5w2k[/youtube]

I don't hate the song, I hate hearing it at every dance I ever go to... for some reason it reminds me of rollerskating... Call me a fag but I love going to the rollerskating... I'm just a little bit old for it... too bad they always play rap and shit, when I wanna hear disco and see lights and shit.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dude is really into himself more then anything. it's kinda spooky ..


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Dude is really into himself more then anything. it's kinda spooky ..


It's the mustache that does it... really, it is... Imagine the guy without it and he's just an odd homosexual, with it, it's plain disturbing down to the depths of your soul.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

I was trying to find a shinedown song that i might hate but.. I can't


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hate the video, love all of his songs..

[youtube]euCnDqleMkM[/youtube]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

I hate that the 'hip' rock/rap stations across the country, now include country. There are separate country stations, that play no rap and rock, if I wanted to listen to country, thent hat's where I'd go.

MTV... there's a CMT, bitches. MTV adds Taylor Swift in between every video. I can't even stand popular music of today... haven't really looked into it though...

I hate that people who don't understand the meaning of a song, and bang it all the time. Tech N9ne... boys who've never smoked weed once, act like they know what's going on in 'Tech N9ne experience' or I guess 'T9X' when they've never had one of the substances Tech mentions...

Of course, Tech N9ne may vary from area to area... pretty close to Kansas City here, so everyone listens to it...


----------



## ...... (Dec 14, 2009)

I second the nickelback,hinder and unemployement.I also hate all that emo bullshit and country.


----------



## nuera59 (Dec 14, 2009)

I hate that little White scruge mcduck with that swimming pool full of money!!!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 15, 2009)

[youtube]yCuGqIhUaJE[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 15, 2009)

[youtube]GIzDsGyxsQM&feature[/youtube]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 15, 2009)

[youtube]eoBaZmmdluM[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 15, 2009)

my stone sour tops you green day


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 15, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> my stone sour tops you green day


My sugarland beats all.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 15, 2009)

Fuck!! mussst finnnd the mosst hated song!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 15, 2009)

fuck lady gaga with a broom. i hate that bitch.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 15, 2009)

Green day and the "pop" (i guess thats what you call it) music of today


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 16, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> fuck lady gaga with a broom. i hate that bitch.


 I concur.........


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> I concur.........


Third, but instead fuck her vigorously with a samurai sword. Use all existing holes and also create a few new ones.


----------



## ...... (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes lady Gaga is a dumb bitch theres a rumour going around that shes a man or something.But I remember an episode of Maury when I was locked up they had a midget Gaga and shit this was a crazy looking little bitch I would of probably tore that midgets pussy up though lmao


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

...... said:


> Yes lady Gaga is a dumb bitch theres a rumour going around that shes a man or something.But I remember an episode of Maury when I was locked up they had a midget Gaga and shit this was a crazy looking little bitch I would of probably tore that midgets pussy up though lmao


Alright 'mr. keyboard strength man.'


----------



## ...... (Dec 16, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Alright 'mr. keyboard strength man.'


ah shit you found my true identity


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

...... said:


> ah shit you found my true identity


Wait, that's a different errdward the tweed smoker quote... 'mr. high school kid cigarette gang'


----------



## ...... (Dec 16, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Wait, that's a different errdward the tweed smoker quote... 'mr. high school kid cigarette gang'


Yea thats been my favorite next to the keyboard strength man but im hoping he'll be back around so I can get a new one.


----------



## regrets (Dec 16, 2009)

I hate any country music singer with sequins on any part of their wardrobe. Leave the bling to hip hop, cowboy.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

...... said:


> Yea thats been my favorite next to the keyboard strength man but im hoping he'll be back around so I can get a new one.


He was the best in a long line of trolls.


----------



## ...... (Dec 16, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> He was the best in a long line of trolls.


Yea but I dont know if you were around or not for this dude mysticlown150 this guy was hilarious not really a troll though just always posted dumb shit about being a blood and a priest and shit.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 17, 2009)

...... said:


> Yea but I dont know if you were around or not for this dude mysticlown150 this guy was hilarious not really a troll though just always posted dumb shit about being a blood and a priest and shit.


Heard of him... Seen him around a bit I think, maybe not new stuff, but old.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 17, 2009)

[youtube]TDza34Kqps0[/youtube]


----------



## howhighru (Dec 17, 2009)

i really CANT stand that fucking thrashing head bangin type of music, that all they do is scream to the point i get a migraine..lol..


----------

